# Help.. Bilstein shocks



## justinfeener (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a set of bilstein sport shocks. part numbers are (B36.2081.BE3.2533)
I am wondering if these will fit a 2003 v6 passat. I have had different people say they will work no problem and other that say they are only for passat that are up to the year 2000. If anyone has this setup on there 2003 please let me know, or anyone that has any idea if they will fit for sure. thanks


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Help.. Bilstein shocks (justinfeener)*

Well, I know they won't fit a 4motion, and that you have to be careful with lowering springs. Shocks should be interchangeable between B5s and B5.5s though.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Help.. Bilstein shocks ()*

Try Bilstein website..they have application guide!..Or email their tech line and ask for part number for your car...sport Bilsteins are made with 1" shorter shafts to accomodate lowering springs..I'd not try to install em with OEM springs!.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Help.. Bilstein shocks (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_sport Bilsteins are made with 1" shorter shafts to accomodate lowering springs..I'd not try to install em with OEM springs!.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Neither would I. What I meant is that you need to find springs specifically for a B5.5 any time you're lowering the suspension, but that the shocks are interchangeable.

_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Try Bilstein website..they have application guide!..Or email their tech line and ask for part number for your car...

X2. That's what they're there for.


----------



## justinfeener (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Help.. Bilstein shocks ()*

I do have H&R lowering springs that do fit my b5.5 for sure. I was just worried about the shocks. I also called Bilstein, they really did not know either. They just mentioned that the shocks that I have might run a little softer then they should on the b5.5, only cause they are ment for 1999-2001 passats. To me for the price I paid, I do not care if it is a little softer. But thanks for the help, I am sure they will fit fine.
You definitely can not buy Bilstein Shocks without the H&R springs, It would be a waste of a great shock to put an OEM spring on there


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Help.. Bilstein shocks (justinfeener)*

B36-2081 is for 2000 and down B5 passats. Same as the rear. be3-2533
I dont know what the difference is that makes them not right for your car but according to ECS Tuning you need BE5 6153 for the front and BE5-6543 for the rear. I am assuming you are FWD and a sedan.


----------



## justinfeener (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Help.. Bilstein shocks (dangerous_dave)*

ya. oh I know I was talking to them, and then I called MJM autohaus and they say they will fit 1998-2005 and also the apps. on this site are the same
http://www.eurosportacc.com/shocks.htm
So I really do not know for sure. I think these shocks are just an older style and model number, and now bilstein must have updated them to a newer style and model. But beats me.


----------



## justinfeener (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Help.. Bilstein shocks (justinfeener)*

Just for a reference, the shocks did fit with no problems at all. I just wanted to let everyone know. Thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Help.. Bilstein shocks (justinfeener)*

All FWD struts and shocks wil fit 1998-2005 1.8t and v6 sedan/wagon
all AWD struts will fit 1999-2005 4-motion v6 sedan/wagon
w8 will bolt into v6 but the struts are lower and have a different upper mount.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

